# How long to wait?



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all
Sadly I had a BFN last week.  Just about holding it together, I'm ok at work, its when I get home I have the problem.  I feel so sad.  I know its only my first time but I kind of hoped it would work for us.  We went and had a consultation at the Lister in March, in between waiting to start tx we had a letter from Bart's to have a cycle on the NHS and started in June.  I emailed the Dr from the Lister on the 26th asking when we can start with them (always planning ahead!!), she said I needed to leave it a month cause I had to coast.  I'm confused and not sure what to do.  I start a new job in September and feel so emotionally unstable at the moment. 
Any advice appreciated 
My heart goes out to everyone with a BFN and Joy to those who have a BFP - well done.
Thanks
Beza x


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hiya chick
ive sent you a pm


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Beza
So sorry to hear about your BFN, its just not fair is it....try and remember you are only 34 and you do have plenty of time left.
i had a BFN about 2 weeks ago and it is beginning to get a bit easier.
try not to expect to much of your self and take some time to think things through..
Big Hug
xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Girls
Im sorry it didn't work out for you too this time sugary, have you been trying long?  It is hard, but I guess I have my new job to look forward to.  I'm going to start again in October/November, hopefully I'll be in a better frame of mind.  What are your plans?
Beza x


----------

